# Solved: CD/DVD error "windows encountered a problem"



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

On all my computers I am having a problem writing to the cd/dvd. I even connected an external DVD burner and same error.

All of these devices worked the last time I wanted to use them. Now I get the error

*Windows encountered a problem when trying to copy this file. What do you want to do. * 
AND ALSO

*E8004183d: Command error - invalid field in CDB - [05/24/00]*

I checked the properties for the drives on all boxes and on the recording on all machines the box that was supposed to be checked "Enable CD recording on this drive" was unchecked on all boxes. I put a check in it and clicked okay. Tried again same error. Next I checked the services and found that "IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service" services was disabled on all boxes. I enabled it on all boxes, tried setting it to automatic and tried again after starting it and same error. tried setting it to Manual, started the service again and tried to burn again, same error. Checked the properties on the burning drives and the enable cd recording had been unchecked.

I've run spyware/malware scans using Malwarebytes and it found nothing, ran an AVG scan and it comes up clean on all machines.

Now the only thing I can think of that was changed since the last time I tried to burn was windows updates. Problem is I don't know what updates were installed since the last time I burned a dvd or cd.

Windows won't burn a cd or dvd, CD Creator won't burn, Record Now won't burn so it doesn't look like it is software related. Has to be something to do with hardware or windows itself I am thinking but I have run out of ideas and things to try.

Anyone have any ideas on this or have a solution?


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Have you downloaded or installed any applications or updated any apps recently? Jazz


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I just figured this out about 5 minutes ago. 

The problem was there was no DVD burning software installed. Even though I installed the DVD Burner and I just took it for granite that windows would burn the DVD I didn't install software to burn to a DVD.

The CD Creator software I had installed was for CD and NOT DVD thus the problems.

Once I downloaded and installed the software for burning to DVDs the problem was solved.

I thank you for your reply and interest.

Have a great day and once again thank you for the time to ask.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

OOOOOOHHHHHH. Well you sound like the rest of us. LOL. Glad to hear your up and running. Jazz


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Yep I make mistakes too and I have a lot of people ask me how I learned what I know and I tell them from MAKING MISTAKES....

Mistakes are good when it comes to computers for when you make them and correct them you usually don't forget too quickly what you did wrong...LOL


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes this was what the word OPPs was created for. LOL. They didn't come up with words like mistakes- opps -screwed up- messed up- blew it- and of course the OH ^&%%%$ ! for nothing. If it was just the two of us there would be no words to define our state of affairs. You have a good one. Jazz


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

You got that right,

Actually I have been burning DVDs for about two years and that is why the software didn't occur to me. I use Ghost to back up my computers and server and Ghost backs up to DVDs. The only other time I burn a media is software for use to install on other computers and they fit on a CD so I've been burning them to CDs.

All my boxes I use windows to burn to CDs except one and I never gave a thought that windows built in burning software wouldn't burn DVDs but it doesn't in XP. The box that has burning software is an older version of CD Creator.

So hopefully this thread will help others so they don't go through what I did.

Have a great night and thanks again. Me calling it a night and see if I can count zzzz without making a mistake...


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL have a good one.Jazz


----------

